# Central Portugal Builder Required



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good building co in central Portugal - Castanhiera de Pera area? 

I have a lot of work I want to get done at a reasonable price, but the work needs to be good quality and guaranteed.


----------

